# [SOLVED] Windows Help and Support won't go away!



## an idiot (Sep 25, 2008)

After being successful in the installation Windows Vista Ultimate 32bit I had not had time to test the interaction with other programs. Everything appeared fine until some time later when I tried to use my long standing program Corel Draw 7. As soon as I go to do some work in Corel Draw 7, *Windows Help and Support* pops up and tells me that there is no help and support for this program. This would not be a problem except that I DON’T WANT HELP AND SUPPORT FOR THIS PROGRAM and the help and support box won’t go away except when I close it. Every time I click my mouse it comes back so that I cannot do any work.
Can any bright person out there help me to solve this prob so I can use the program? You might know how to turn Help and Support off or any other trick to get rid of the unhelpful help.
Looking forward to hearing from you again soon.

Message in the Help and Support box mentioned above is as follows.

*Why can't I get Help from this program?*
The Help for this program was created in Windows Help format, which was used in previous versions of Windows and it is not supported in Windows Vista.
For more information, see Windows Help program (WinHlp32.exe) is no longer included with Windows on the Microsoft support website.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Windows Help and Support won't go away!*

Try this - be cautious -

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/917607/en-us

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## an idiot (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Windows Help and Support won't go away!*

Thank you jcgriff2. I was cautious as you suggested, looked for the appropriate signs and was totally successful. 
Many thanks.
Great emblem!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Windows Help and Support won't go away!*

Thank you. 

Glad to hear this worked for you.

Thanks for letting me know of the outcome as most times I never know.

Regards. . .

JC

.


----------

